# [Midnight] Escape from Shadow – OOC



## hbarsquared (Mar 9, 2005)

*[Midnight] Escape from Shadow – OOC*

_
With fire the dark lord will burn the forests,
With verdatch the dark lord will empty the mountains,
With magic the dark lord will corrupt the land,

May His strength grow with every temple erected in His name,
May His enemies perish at the hands of those devoted to Him,
May all worship and submit to Him

The Shadow will conquer all,
And all will know fear​_
--- A common legate prayer in Zorgetch District​

It has been nearly a century since the lands of man fell to the orcish armies of the Shadow.  The dwarves are holed up in their mountains, under siege with no where else to go.  The elves are fighting a losing guerilla war on several fronts, trying to protect their forest home from invasion.  The breeding pits of Izrador belch forth legions of orcs, the dark lord’s faithful search and destroy any who carry the spark of magic, innumerable halflings have been enslaved, gnomes and men have turned to the Shadow, dwarves are killed on sight, and elves are twisted to the dark lord’s cause. 

Hope has fled the continent of Eredane.


*Status: Full* (But seeking alternates!)

*Players:*
Herremann the Wise – Methusalas (Ironborn Male Dorn Defender)
Rikandur Azebol – Torak (Ironborn Male Orc Channeler [Charismatic])
Eonthar – Abdiel Lyanthra (Mystic Male Erenlander Wildlander)
Dirigible - Karita (Beast Female Erenlader Wildlander)

Alternate1 - Character
Alternate2 - Character​
Welcome to _Fantasy Flight Games’ *Midnight Campaign Setting*_.  My name is Jeremy, and I have been wanting to play in an online _*Midnight*_ campaign for some time, now.  It looks like I am the lucky one who will get to DM it.  Here is how it will work:


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 9, 2005)

*Campaign Structure*

I will try to post regularly about three times a week, Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.  These are the only days I have predictable access to the internet.

All posts are to be written in third person, past tense, narrative.  When reading posts, I like the feeling of reading a novel, and so I request that everyone playing maintain this consistency.

Again, I like the narrative style in play-by-post games, so I would like all posts to be thought-out.  Not two page treatises on your characters background every time he swings his axe, but I would like at least a few sentences with more depth than: _I swing my axe at the orc_.

This game will not be a very “roll-playing” intensive game.  Not that there won’t be plenty of battles, and likely a high rate of character death (have extra character sheets handy!).  I just simply do not want to spend more time making rolls than I do writing up the post.  I will roll when I need to, of course, but it will tend to be quick and dirty, for the sake of the post and the story.

And, *MOST IMPORTANTLY*, please be familiar with the setting.  Although the setting is a d20 game, the classes, races, magic, undead, equipment, and the gods are all extremely different from a standard D&D game.  Those who do not have the _*Midnight*_ book need not apply.


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 9, 2005)

*Submission Guidelines*

Revised 3.5 edition

All characters start at 1st-level.

Ability scores created using 32-point buy.

No equipment, zero gold.

Your characters will begin play enslaved, which means your choices of race are somewhat limited.  No *Elves* or *Dwarves* will be accepted at this point; these fey races are killed on sight, never enslaved.  *Elflings*, *Dwarrows* and *Dworgs* are allowed, but require a good background that describes how they were not mistaken as fey.  *Gnomes* are also allowed, but require a good background that describes why they were enslaved instead of put to work on the supply ships.  *Halflings*, *Erenlanders*, *Dorns* and *Sarcosans* are acceptable.

Heroic paths, variant rules, feats and spells from all _*Midnight*_ sources are available.

Variant rules, feats and spells from other sources besides the Midnight line and the core rulebooks may be accepted on a case-by-case basis.  I have access to: the entire WotC D&D product line, Fantasy Flight Games’ _Legends & Lairs_ hardcovers and _Lore books_, and Mongoose’s _Encyclopaedia Arcane_ books.

Include at least a paragraph for each of these topics: Physical Description, Background, and Personality.


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 9, 2005)

Please use the following template to create and post your character to this thread.  Fill in the [brackets] and leave the rest the same.

[sblock]

*[Name]
[Heroic path] [gender] [race] [class] 1*
[Size] humanoid

*Hit Die*: [XdX] (hp [XX]) 
*Initiative*: +[XX]
*Speed*: [XX] ft.
*AC*: [XX], touch [XX], flat-footed [XX]
*Base Attack*: +[XX], grapple +[XX]

*Attack*: +[XX] melee ([damage]/[crit], [weapon]) or +[XX] ranged ([damage]/[crit], [weapon])
*Full Attack*: +[XX] melee ([damage]/[crit], [weapon]) or +[XX] ranged ([damage]/[crit], [weapon])

*Saving Throws*: Fortitude +[XX], Reflex +[XX], Will +[XX]
*Abilities*: Str [XX], Dex [XX], Con [XX], Int [XX], Wis [XX], Cha [XX]

*Skills:* Skill +[XX], Skill +[XX].
*Feats*: [Feat], [Feat].

*Alignment*: [XXX XXX]
*Languages*: [XXX], [XXX].

*Heroic Path*:
[XXX]
[XXX]

*Racial Traits*:
[XXX]
[XXX]

*Class Abilities*:
[XXX]
[XXX]

*Spells*:
Base DC [XX] + spell level
0-level spells per day: [XX]
Spell Energy: [XX]
Spells Known: 0—_[spell]_, _[spell]_; 1—_[spell]_


Physical Description:
[XXXX]​Background:
[XXXX]​Personality:
[XXXX]​
[/sblock]

Here is an example character using the above template:

[sblock]

*Obarn
Philosopher Male Erenlander rogue 4*
Medium humanoid

*Hit Die*: 4d6+4 (hp 18) 
*Initiative*: +2
*Speed*: 30 ft.
*AC*: 12, touch 12, flat-footed 10
*Base Attack*: +3, grapple +3

*Attack*: +3 melee (1d6/x2, club)
*Full Attack*: +3 melee (1d6/x2, club)

*Saving Throws*: Fortitude +2, Reflex +6, Will +5
*Abilities*: Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 15, Cha 16

*Skills*: Bluff +12, Craft (woodwork) +8, Diplomacy +10, Escape Artist +9, Gather Information +10, Heal +5, Knowledge (arcane) +4, Knowledge (nature) +4, Sense Motive +9, Sleight of Hand +9, Spellcraft +8.
*Feats*: Charm Lore, Magecraft (Charismatic), Persuasive, Spellcasting (Divination), Spellcasting (Universal).

*Alignment*: Chaotic Neutral
*Languages*: Erenlander, High Elvish, Pidgin Orcish.

*Heroic Path*:
_Augury_ 2/day
Rational discourse 1/day
_Hypnotism_ 1/day

*Racial Traits*:
+2 any ability, -2 any ability
2 bonus feats at 1st-level
8 extra skill points at 1st-level
2 extra skill points at each additional level
4 bonus ranks (limited by maximum ranks) to any Craft or Profession skill
Knowledge (central Erenland) is a class skill
Automatic language: Erenlander
Bonus languages: Any (other than secret or restricted languages)
Favored class: Any

*Class Abilities*:
Sneak attack +1d6
Trapfinding
Trapsense +1
Uncanny dodge[/indent]
*Spells*:
Base DC 13 + spell level
0-level spells per day: 6
Spell Energy: 3
Spells Known: 0—_arcane mark_, _guidance_, _prestidigitation_; 1—_detect snares and pit_, _detect undead_; 2—_locate object_.


*Physical Description*:

*Background*:

*Personality*:

[/sblock]

I’m looking forward to seeing everyone’s character ideas!  I will update this post as players and their characters are approved for the game.​


----------



## Eonthar (Mar 9, 2005)

I would be very interested in joining such a campaign.

I own the core Midnight book, but unfortunately I will not have access to it until this weekend (I am currently on a business trip).

My first thought is I would probably want to play an Erenlander Wildlander.

Let me know.

Thanks.

Eonthar


----------



## Captain Tagon (Mar 9, 2005)

Count me as interested still. I'll work on a concept within your guidelines and get something hashed out either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 9, 2005)

I was wondering if an Asmadarin from ToS would be an alright race. Also the Hawkeyed heroic path from AtS web site.

Tailspinner


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 9, 2005)

Count me as interested, but I don't think I'll have time till friday to put up a character.


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 10, 2005)

*Eonthar*, *Captain Tagon*, and *Ferrix*: No need to worry, please take your time with your characters.  I will not even seriously consider characters until this weekend, and it may not be until the weekend after before we get started.  I will choose 3 characters of those submitted in approximately the next week.

*Tailspinner*: I haven't read completely through ToS yet, so I'm not sure about the Asmadarin.  If there would be no reason for orcs to be suspicious of someone of that race, then go ahead.  If they are too fey-like, or too magical, or too . . . different, then they would not be captured as slaves.  So be aware of that in your submission.

Also, I looked at the Hawkeyed heroic path and at first glance it seemed unbalancing compared to other paths.  I'll reexamine it more closley tonight, but in the meantime I wouldn't reccommend it.


----------



## Endur (Mar 10, 2005)

*Arn*

On second thought, I don't think I'll have the time for this game.  Sounds neat, though.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 10, 2005)

What about the Orphic class from AtS?


----------



## sylantar (Mar 10, 2005)

I'd like to play an elfling channeler.  I'll whip up a character tonight.


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 11, 2005)

*Endur* -- Looks great!  I'll be waiting to see your character's Background.  Also, will you please expand on the Physical Description and Personality so that I can see a sample of your writing style?

*Tailspinner* -- I took another look at the Hawkeyed thread on the AtS website, and think the final version of the heroic path would be fine.

The Asmadrin race would be fine, but would require an extensive background description.  It seems a little underpowered compared to other *Midnight* races, but if you want to choose that race, it's up to you.

As for the Orphic, at first glance I would say no.  But I'll take a more in depth look at it tonight.  I changed my mind about the Hawkeyed, right?


----------



## Zions Ghost (Mar 11, 2005)

*Coming soon, to a PbP near you!*

Good Day All,

My Midnight books have been ordered from Amazon.com and should be here shortly.  The more I read about the campaign and setting, the more excited I get.  In the mean time, could anyone send me to a Midnight sight equivilant to DnD 3.5 site:   http://srd.pbemnexus.com/home.html ?  Jeremy, I appreciate your help with this.  

Thanx,
ZG


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello !

I had just recently read the _Midnight_ corebook and get aggravated to give it a try ! Great setting I must say ...  

DM, would You consider *Orc* Character ? I'm thinking about Orc male dabbling in forbidden, and wholesale very resentful towards current social order. He would be waiting in slave camp for his execution after futile escape attempt, or something along the line. 

My base concept is Dragonblooded/Ironblooded Orc Male Conjuring Channeler/Evoking Channeler.


----------



## Herremann the Wise (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello jeremy dnd and fellow players,

I hope I am not too late to place an extra character into the slave pen. I was going to start up my own PBP game but I saw this and thought this would be excellent instead. I purchased the Midnight campaign setting when it first came out but our regular group has too many games running as it is – six DM’s with six games. I like the idea of a game more focused on story, atmosphere and a range of NPC’s and so I hope you will favourably consider this submission given that you only wish for three players.

Methuselas

Ironborn Male Dorn Defender 1
Medium humanoid

Hit Die: 1d10(Ironborn)+2 (hp 12) 
Initiative: +2
Speed: 30 ft.
AC: 13, touch 13, flat-footed 11 (Defender +1 AC Bonus)
Base Attack: +1, grapple +3

Attack: +3 melee (1d6/x2, club)
Full Attack: +3 melee (1d6/x2, club)

Saving Throws: Fortitude +3, Reflex +4, Will +1
Abilities: Str 16 (14+2), Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10 (12-2), Wis 12, Cha 14

Skills: 
Feats: 

Alignment: Neutral Good
Languages: Erenlander, Norther

Heroic Path: Ironborn
Incredible Resilience
Racial Traits: 
+2 Strength, -2 Intelligence
1 bonus feats at 1st-level
4 extra skill points at 1st-level
1 extra skill points at each additional level
Cold Resistance 5
+1 Racial bonus to Fortitude
+1 Racial bonus on attack rolls when fighting in groups of five or more Dorns.
Favored class: Any
Class Abilities: 
Unarmed Strike
Stunning Attack

Physical Description:
Tall of stature with good musculature in terms of physical prowess, Methuselas represents the typical enslaved and towering Dorn. Lashings of the whip across back in addition to several wicked facial scars show that he has been enslaved for much of his life. Having known many cruel masters, his clear gaze combined with a friendly if cautious demeanour lends a surprising air of confidence to his movements, actions and abilities. His large Dornish hands are powerful, strong and dangerous while his blunted Dornish facial features speak of one able to take a punch without the easy splitting of skin of the typically sharp-featured Sarcosan. When given the opportunity, he would normally shave his head for Dornish shame; unfortunately, lack of access to cutting tools means that he normally has a rough reddish thatch adorning his features and face.

Background:
As already mentioned, he has been enslaved for most of his life moving from owner to owner. What family he had was quickly replaced by a series of cruel masters and indifferent slavish peers. However, there was an older Dornish slave ruthlessly cut down for some meaningless and petty slight or indiscretion who was his father figure for several years. He instilled both Dornish pride and the smarts to hide it from those who would try to enslave their spirit. For Methuselas, this brought a sense of purpose to his life and a fire in his heart. He knew he would die a young death. He would not however let his life be for nothing. As his mentor taught him, it is the small victories that you cherish.

Personality:
There is something about Methuselas that draws attention to him. While not immediately fair upon the eye, he has the earnest features that at least instil a spark or ember of trust with those of his kind. Others can see that here is one who will not run nor hide if his time is up. It is almost as if others can sense his principles despite his rough, enslaved exterior. Steady of temperament yet boldly cautious describes the somewhat polar personality of the Dorn. Methuselas embodies the heroic will of his people and will always put others before himself. To him, there is still such a thing as honour, despite his present condition and circumstance. He hopes to touch the spirits of many Dorns in his short life, in honour of his people and the man who taught him how to live with the pride of the Dorn once more.

I will finish off the feats and skills soon. If you wish a more thorough gauge of my writing style, may I suggest reading a few selections from my Story Hour.

Best Regards
Herremann the Wise


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 11, 2005)

*Zion's Ghost* - Unfortunately, as far as I know, no such site exists.  Against the Shadow is probably the most helpful in this regard, but does not have race/class statistics, etc.

*Rikandur Azebol* - I would, in fact, consider an orc character.  But, like the other half-breed and gnome choices, the background should be extensive.  Why would an orc be enslaved, not killed outright?  There would have to be a _really_ good reason, and I can't really think of any.  But go ahead and have at it!

*Herremann the Wise* - Methuselas looks good.  Lookin' forward to his feat and skill selection.


----------



## Zions Ghost (Mar 14, 2005)

*Some helpful sites*

Here is a great spell list site:

http://www.againsttheshadow.org/downloads/CompleteSpellSheet.pdf

Also, some good info to start:

http://direkobold.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=22

I'm still awaiting my books.  I did come up with a character to start, I tried to post but my conection was bad, I'll try again or E-mail it to you if thats ok.

Thanx,
ZG


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks, *Zions Ghost*!  Both of those pages look very helpful.

*Endur* - Sorry to see you go.  Hope you enjoy reading once we start up!

Still waiting on characters, and for *Herremann the Wise*'s skills and feats.

*Eonthar*, *Captain Tagon*, *Tailspinner*, *Ferrix*, *Rikandur Azebol* - Are you still interested?


----------



## Zions Ghost (Mar 14, 2005)

*ZG's Character proposal*

Vickory is a small boy with the look of only 14 years.  He is a Sarcosan with faint traces of Caransil blood in his veins.  His fair skin and bright eyes are seemingly un-affected by his harsh surroundings.  Vickory is a cook for his slave masters and the other slaves.  He serves in this capacity not only due to his small stature but he also fairs pretty well in the culinary arts. 



Vickory has only recently discovered his sorcerer abilities.  He mainly uses them to provide water for weary slaves and heal those with small wounds.  However, he finds that when his anger is aroused, a powerful burning within seems to almost overtake him; he feels as if he’s going to explode.  He doesn’t understand this power he feels and doesn’t know yet how to use it.  Although this should normally trouble a young boy, he is more occupied with helping the other slaves.



He was taken by his family a few years back and it seems that those he becomes close with, either die or are sold to other owners.  He feels very alone, but his positive outlook and never-give-up attitude keep him going (not to mention those around him).  Vickory chooses to use his wit in situations, mostly since he has not much else to draw from.  His brave spirit and perhaps more his naivety allows him to face most situations without fear (at least on the outside).  He likes to brighten others moods by performing tricks or using his humor.  He knows these are dark times, but a voice within tells him to keep hope and never give in.





Vickory is a Sarcosan with Caransil in his lineage.  His heroic path is that of the Dragonblood.  He is small for even a boy, and has tattoos he does not understand on his body.  



(Notes to Jeremy)



With your permission I’d like him to have a slight amount of Caransil abilities, such as low light vision.  I’d like for him to have a small necklace, if possible, perhaps something he kept hidden from his captors.  I’d also like for him to have much stronger spells available to him under special circumstances, i.e. extremely scared or very upset.  He would not know exactly how to use these abilities and in most cases he wouldn’t even know he had them.  This could balance out his small stature and lack of combat prowess.  Depending on the power you allow him to have is where the necklace comes in.  I’ve based him off an extremely powerful sorcerer I played for many years, but he was over 200 when I played him.  I’d like to try him as a child.  His necklace remains his balance to his power.  When the necklace is removed from him, he loses all memory.  He only knows what he can now read off his tattoos and an innate attraction to the necklace (he feels drawn to it and compelled by it).  When wearing the necklace he cannot read his tattoos and does not know its significance or its purpose, only his physical need of it.  Unknown to even him, his actual age is probably 20-25.  In the other games he was ½ Human, ¼ Elvin, and ¼ Dragon.  



All of this is obviously up for you to decide.  His character has years of background and I believe will be a great addition to the party.  Once my books arrive, with your go-ahead, I’ll be able to convert him to Midnight’s character settings.



I look forward to this campaign…



Thanx

ZG


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 14, 2005)

Sorry, my time's been shorter than it should be lately (i should be working on a paper right now).  So I'll bow out of the runnings sadly, although I've been wanting to play in a Midnight game, I just don't have time.


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 14, 2005)

*Ferrix* - Hey, no problem.  Just thought I'd double-check on those that had voiced interest.

If you or *Endur* find the time later, feel free to jump back in.


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 14, 2005)

*Zions Ghost* - I like your character concept, and in any other campaign I would say, "Go for it!"  However, I would prefer to keep this game pure, unadulterated *Midnight*.  You could use a similar character, but there would have to be a few fundamental changes:

 - No Caransil blood.  In *Midnight* humans cannot mix blood with the fey.
 - No necklace.  This is partly becuase of the adventure I have set up, but also partly the setting.  If he is a slave, he will not have such personal equipment.  And if he did, he would have either been killed for it already, or taken to legates, instead.  So, for consistency, no necklace.
 - Channeler abilities.  Be careful about working it into your background.  If he has been a slave, then he should have practiced very little with magic.  Any astirax within a mile would be able to sniff him out.  So either tone down the number of times he may have used his abilities, or describe a background that places him in an out-of-the-way place, where there would be fewer legates.

A couple of my suggestions, anyway.  I do like your character, *ZG*, just reconstruct him a little bit to fit him in more with the setting.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 14, 2005)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> *Eonthar*, *Captain Tagon*, *Tailspinner*, *Ferrix*, *sylantar*, *Rikandur Azebol* - Are you still interested?




I will post character here instantly, but have slight problems with realistic reasons for orc not being slain outright. And one who meet elf.   

Torak
Ironborn male orc charismatic channeler 1
Medium humanoid

[sblock]
Hit Die: [1d8+2] (hp 10) 
Initiative: +4
Speed: 30 ft.
AC: 10, touch 10, flat-footed 10
Base Attack: +0, grapple +1

Attack: +1 melee (d4+1/x2, fist) 
Full Attack: +1 melee (d4+1/x2, fist)

Saving Throws: Fortitude +2, Reflex +0, Will +2
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 16

Skills: Diplomacy +7, Intimidate +9, Wilderness Lore +6, Heal +4, Sense Motives +4, Spellcraft +5, Knowledge: Military Tactics +5.

Feats: Magecraft, Spellcasting (Universal, Transmutation, Lesser Conjuring), Improved Inititative.

Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Languages: Orcish, Erenlander.

Heroic Path: 
Incredible Resilence

Racial Traits: 

Dark Vision 60'
Light sensitivity (-1 attack rating in bright light)
Night fighting (+1 attack rating without light)
Proficiency with vardatch.
Cold Resistance 5
+1 racial bonus to attack when in fight with 10 orcs or more, regardless of enmity.
+2 racial bonus to saves against spells and spellike abilities.
+1 racial bonus to attack against dwarves.
+2 racial bonus on Intimidation and Wilderness Lore checks.
Automatic languages: Black Tongue, Old Dwarven Pidgin, Hig Elven Pigdin, Orcish.
Class skill Knowledge: Northern Marches
Bonus languages: Any, except secret ones and Courtier.
Favored Class Barbarian.

Class Abilities: 

Magecraft (Bonus Feat)
Bonus School (Universal, Transformation, Lesser Conjuring)
Bonus Spells
Art of magic
Channeler gift (Force of Personality)

Spells: 
Base DC 13 + spell level
0-level spells per day: 6
Spell Energy: 4
Spells Known: 0—Mage Hand, Create Water, Ray of Frost, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic; 
1—Mage Armor, Burning Hands, Spider Climb;

Physical Description: 
In his 16 year he is standing 6' tall and weighting 260 lbs Torak isn't the biggest orc in the 
world but is impressive and hansome in wild, predatory way. Black like charcoal, with gray 
lionlike mane and amber eyes of cougar. 

Background: 
His life was charmed, until now. Being born in family of powerful matron-mother, who wielded
her legate's power like many orc generals were wielding their vardatchs. With unmatched speed and irressitible force. Despite fact that he was born as male, he was raised as commander, his willpower crushing those of lesser spirit even when he was just a small runt. Nobody dared to raise hand against favored offspring of Mathron, even if it was just a boy. Only thing that was nagging him during his childhood was fact that house's women treated him as half witted fool, and visibly were favoring his stupid and ugly twin sister, Ruk'det. And why she had two part name just because she's a girl ? That was unfair, just unfair. His forceful personality barely standed it, and he were expressing his disagreement in small ways. When he saw that women treat slaves badly, he was kind to them. When his sister shouted that she want that ... he gently asked. When legate tutoring children of the rich was speaking that Great God relives them from the taint of forbidden magic ... he devolped secret desire for it. But was aware that such desires were forbidden, and gloated in his free will and cleverness when alone in his small, humble quarter. And was slowly groving to realisation that he differs from his brethen. While bad tempered as all orcs were alvays, Torak discovered fast that following someone's orders isn't satysfing. He was sure that only fools, like his sister, would mindlessly follow orders from more powerful, who were bowing in turn to those stronger than them. Desire to became strong ... was one of first well remebered from early childhood. As well as painful punishments for disobedient children.

When growing of age, Torak was frequently irritiated, especially with himself being treated as
mindless fool while his stupid sister was treated as adult whole year now. And was allowed to punish him regularly for his misbehaviors, opportunity she seized with great delight. And this had taught him patience. He wasn't aware how easy his sheltered life was until he volontuareed to Ruk'det's freshly forming warband. His first suprise was when she agreed. Despite mutual discontent they shared for each other, twins knew each other's strengths. Ruk'det was big and very strong. Torak was alvays capable of besting most foes, even those clearly stronger than him. This mystery surrounding her brother was very infuriating, as well as his ability to avoid conflict at all ... she had alvays to beat her subjects first into obedience, and he ? He just come by, smiled and had a follower ! No matter how often she beaten him, he alvays remided undefeated. With such qualities he should strive to became a warlord, train with vardatch all the time, like her, instead he was wasting time with all this daydreaming. And he was so easygoing !!! Torak was enjoying his newfound freedom, walking the wilderness with his warband. All aware that they were hateful towards him and his sister, filthy black highborns. But their lessers obeyed under mighty fist of Ruk'det and Torak's irressistible voice.

Day that had to be fateful, started like any other. Torak avoke with heavy kick from his sister. One of lazy subordinates was in need of medical treatment ... so Torak burned his wound that it stopped bleeding. And they moved onvard, following route of patrol. It was said that human rebels were hiding somewhere there and many patrols, as their, were sent to investigate. Ruk'det choosed duty over comfort, as alvays.Torak knew that his sister was stubborn as mule, even he wouldn't convice her to change route on this where they would end up in warm tavern, not in wilderness. They weren't some goddamn cave-orcs to live like human-animals. But Torak didn't argued for long for he enjoyed all things that he earlier just read about ... thrill of hunt, when he tracked stag and killed it with well aimed bolt from his beloved crossbow. He gained much respect, even from his sister when he managed to set fire during rain, and knew how to preserve campfire from drowning in it.  But the forest clearing they choosed for camp, were also occupied by someone sleeping in ragtag rags worn by humans. Soldiers laughed and shouted loudly, just as they spot easy victim. Stranger avoked, raised hands against onslaught and spoke one word. In place where
was greatest number of orcs, exploded fiery death sending half burned corpses in every direction. Torak stood amazed with such display, oblivious of fact that of all fighters only his sister charged forward striking forcefully at nimble wizard with her vardatch. Other cowardly fools were too busy fleeing in every direction ... wich was probably planned by the stranger all the way. For fev breathtaking moments Ruk'det was exchanging blows with wounded enemy, who was faring quite well for someone wounded and armed with just a staff. Unable to perform another feat of magic without risking fatal blow, magician was loosing. Torak stepped forward, observing his sister's duel with interest and commenting loudly how much worth would be living magician to legates. That disturbed enemy for a moment that his sister used to score decisive blow. She barked at him to tie wounds and arms of the prisoner. While rest of the warband returned quickly ... fools  shouting one trough another about on what they will use their share of reward. Ruk'det laughed them off and spoke that if they will be lucky ... they will live the day. And orcs fell on each other, as it was common for greed to overcome fear of the superior. Torak's sister was dealing with them in her usual, brutal and efficient way. Torak kneeled by the wounded one and saw that these wounds were mortal, and without his best hidden secret, without his secret power
this stranger would die by the wayside like thousands of others. He considered for a moment
to let the stranger die ... just to mock his sister. And raised hood of the magician. For the
moment he was staring in amazement on the pale, alien features of an exotic woman with pointy ears and face more softer and delicate than the most prized human maiden he ever saw. Or had. And this spirit ... emanating from every curve, almost as strong as his own. He made his decision and muttered phrases remembered from old musty tomes from wich he learned trading tongue. Power flowed from his black hands into the lithe frameof woman lying on his knees. In meantime, he used strong alcohol to purify the wounds, raising moan of pain from elfless. Her breath stabilised and colours returned to her cheeks under power of Torak's magic. He were tired to no end, but smiled brightly when she opened her eyes. He winked to her and put a finger on his lips, while enjoying sight of her bright big eyes. So different from dull stares of humans, goblinoids and hateful glares of his fellow orcs. He didn't regretted that he put himself at risk by spending his power on healing her. He laid elf gently on the ground and charged on his sister, knowing that she wouldn't let elf to live. Ruk'det almost beheaded him with backswing, but he luckily managed to deflect the blow enough ... that hit didn't cost him life. While falling on the ground, he saw elf racing for the woods and smiled when blackness overcame him.

He avoke stripped of everything, hungry ... cold and in chains ! Several next days of slavery 
taught him much more about life than ten years in his house, or several weeks on the patrol.
But why his sister sold him ? Did she hated him so much ? Indeed, his life was charmed ...
Until now.

Personality: 
Depending on his shifty mood, Torak could be Your best buddy or bitterest enemy. His curiosity and open mind make him distinct from most other people, not only orcs. Very prideful he never take it lightly when mocked.
[/sblock]

Yes, DM. But my concepts are ... for now rather pathetic. 

First: Crazy orc who isn't treated seriously by no one. His mother, a lesser captain, sent him to slave camp out of shame.

Second: Firstborn from orc noble family, read him momma was important priesstess/sister of priesstess, all in the family were regretting greatly that his twin sister wasn't first, mom raised him sheltered from outside world. Later, when twins started growing of age, his sis devolped muscles of a warrior ... and he devolped personality of a leader. Twins hated each other like dog and cat, sis was usually beating him up. Oneday, when they were grown up somewhat they went on patrol with group of other rabble. By wild chance they caught with elf-spy ... who blasted avay half of the warband with magic, before elf fell to Torak's twin sis's vardatch. To play contrary to her wishes, Torak proposed to keep uncousiouness and bleeding to death elf alive. For greater reward from Church. And when his sister "discussed" sharing reward with surviving orcs ... with her vardatch. Torak healed elf's wounds discreetly while applying foul orc medical "treatments". Elfess opened her eyes ... Torak smiled nicely to elf and laid his finger on his lips, before turning towards his sister And attacking her with his own vardatch. She knocked him out easily ... only to discover that elf dissapeared. So ... she slit throats of still living orcs, except her hated bro. Him she sold to slavers, not because of some sort of mercy, but their mother would detect if she would lied to her. And sis mistekenly thinks that Torak is mom's favorite. She reported, bleeding convicingly from numerous wounds, that her worthless brother was slain or kidnapped by elves who ambushed their patrol. 

Uch ... You see for Yourself DM, I'm lacking orginal idea ... unfortunately. Is any of above acceptable ? :\


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 15, 2005)

*Rikandur Azebol* - It's an interesting background, having his sister sell him into slavery.  I'll consider it.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 15, 2005)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> *Rikandur Azebol* - It's an interesting background, having his sister sell him into slavery.  I'll consider it.




Och, thank You DM but this is just a sketch. Classical unexpected hero then ?  
Well, so I will take it now to write it nicely. With two, three pages at every swing of the vardatch ?   Nooo, I'm just joking here. I will just try to write it up according to the rules.


----------



## Zions Ghost (Mar 16, 2005)

*Soon, very soon...*

Thank you for concidering the character, and the changes should be fine.  It was a little hard to write a background in a world I've never read about.  I'll tweek him to fit the campaign.  I wont be posting for a little while however, I'm getting married this Saturday.  I'll post as soon as I get the books though.  

Again...

Thanx,
ZG


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 16, 2005)

Is anyone else still planning on participating?  There was a fairly large surge of interest two weeks ago . . .  Where did you all go?   :\


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 17, 2005)

Of course. But writing bqackground of Torak proved bit more difficult that I thought, I beg for forgivness.


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 17, 2005)

Don't worry about it, *Rikandur Azebol*.  My comments were not directed at you or *Zions Ghost*.  There had been several other people that wanted to play, that I haven't heard from, and I was just checking to see if those might be interested.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 17, 2005)

*Finally made it.*

Here is my full blown orc ! In all his "glory". And I had described his sister bit more so she might became interesting NPC if You would like, DM.  

Torak
Ironborn male orc charismatic channeler 1
Medium humanoid

Hit Die: [1d8+2] (hp 10) 
Initiative: +4
Speed: 30 ft.
AC: 10, touch 10, flat-footed 10
Base Attack: +0, grapple +1

Attack: +1 melee (d4+1/x2, fist) 
Full Attack: +1 melee (d4+1/x2, fist)

Saving Throws: Fortitude +2, Reflex +0, Will +2
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 16

Skills: Diplomacy +7, Intimidate +9, Wilderness Lore +6, Heal +4, Sense Motives +4, Spellcraft +5, Knowledge: Military Tactics +5.

Feats: Magecraft, Spellcasting (Universal, Transmutation, Lesser Conjuring), Improved Inititative.

Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Languages: Orcish, Erenlander.

Heroic Path: 
Incredible Resilence

Racial Traits: 

Dark Vision 60'
Light sensitivity (-1 attack rating in bright light)
Night fighting (+1 attack rating without light)
Proficiency with vardatch.
Cold Resistance 5
+1 racial bonus to attack when in fight with 10 orcs or more, regardless of enmity.
+2 racial bonus to saves against spells and spellike abilities.
+1 racial bonus to attack against dwarves.
+2 racial bonus on Intimidation and Wilderness Lore checks.
Automatic languages: Black Tongue, Old Dwarven Pidgin, Hig Elven Pigdin, Orcish.
Class skill Knowledge: Northern Marches
Bonus languages: Any, except secret ones and Courtier.
Favored Class Barbarian.

Class Abilities: 

Magecraft (Bonus Feat)
Bonus School (Universal, Transformation, Lesser Conjuring)
Bonus Spells
Art of magic
Channeler gift (Force of Personality)

Spells: 
Base DC 13 + spell level
0-level spells per day: 6
Spell Energy: 4
Spells Known: 0—Mage Hand, Create Water, Prestidigitation, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic; 
1—Mage Armor, Cure Light Wounds, Spider Climb;

Physical Description: 
In his 16 year he is standing 6' tall and weighting 260 lbs Torak isn't the biggest orc in the 
world but is impressive and hansome in wild, predatory way. Black like charcoal, with gray 
lionlike mane and amber eyes of cougar. 

Background: 
His life was charmed, until now. Being born in family of powerful matron-mother, who wielded her legate's power like many orc generals were wielding their vardatchs. With unmatched speed and irressitible force. Despite fact that he was born as male, he was raised as commander, his willpower crushing those of lesser spirit even when he was just a small runt. Nobody dared to raise hand against favored offspring of Mathron, even if it was just a boy. Only thing that was nagging him during his childhood was fact that house's women treated him as half witted fool, and visibly were favoring his stupid and ugly twin sister, Ruk'det. And why she had two part name just because she's a girl ? That was unfair, just unfair. His forceful personality barely standed it, and he were expressing his disagreement in small ways. When he saw that women treat slaves badly, he was kind to them. When his sister shouted that she want that ... he gently asked. When legate tutoring children of the rich was speaking that Great God relives them from the taint of forbidden magic ... he devolped secret desire for it. But was aware that such desires were forbidden, and gloated in his free will and cleverness when alone in his small, humble quarter. And was slowly groving to realisation that he differs from his brethen. While bad tempered as all orcs were alvays, Torak discovered fast that following someone's orders isn't satysfing. He was sure that only fools, like his sister, would mindlessly follow orders from more powerful, who were bowing in turn to those stronger than them. Desire to became strong ... was one of first well remebered from early childhood. As well as painful punishments for disobedient children.

When growing of age, Torak was frequently irritiated, especially with himself being treated as
mindless fool while his stupid sister was treated as adult whole year now. And was allowed to punish him regularly for his misbehaviors, opportunity she seized with great delight. And this had taught him patience. He wasn't aware how easy his sheltered life was until he  volontuareed to Ruk'det's freshly forming warband. His first suprise was when she agreed. Despite mutual discontent they shared for each other, twins knew each other's strengths. Ruk'det was big and very strong. Torak was alvays capable of besting most foes, even  those clearly stronger than him. This mystery surrounding her brother was very infuriating, as well as his ability to avoid conflict at all ... she had alvays to beat her subjects first into obedience, and he ? He just come by, smiled and had a follower ! No matter how often she beaten him, he alvays remided undefeated. With such qualities he should strive to became a warlord, train with vardatch all the time, like her, instead he was wasting time with all this daydreaming. And he was so easygoing !!! Torak was enjoying his newfound freedom,  walking the wilderness with his warband. All aware that they were hateful towards him and his sister, filthy black highborns. But their lessers obeyed under mighty fist of Ruk'det and Torak's irressistible voice.

Day that had to be fateful, started like any other. Torak avoke with heavy kick from his sister. One of lazy subordinates was in need of medical treatment ... so Torak burned his wound that it stopped bleeding. And they moved onvard, following route of patrol. It was said that human rebels were hiding somewhere there and many patrols, as their, were sent to investigate. Ruk'det choosed duty over comfort, as alvays.Torak knew that his sister was stubborn as mule, even he wouldn't convice her to change route on this where they would end up in warm tavern, not in wilderness. They weren't some goddamn cave-orcs to live like human-animals. But Torak didn't argued for long for he enjoyed all things that he earlier just read about ... thrill of hunt, when he tracked stag and killed it with well aimed bolt from his beloved crossbow. He gained much respect, even from his sister when he managed to set fire during rain, and knew how to preserve campfire from drowning in it.  But the forest clearing they choosed for camp, were also occupied by someone sleeping in ragtag rags worn by humans. Soldiers laughed and shouted loudly, just as they spot easy victim. Stranger avoked, raised hands against onslaught and spoke one word. In place where was greatest number of orcs, exploded fiery death sending half burned corpses in every direction. Torak stood amazed with such display, oblivious of fact that of all fighters only his sister charged forward striking forcefully at nimble wizard with her vardatch. Other cowardly fools were too busy fleeing in every direction ... wich was probably planned by the stranger all the way. For fev breathtaking moments Ruk'det was exchanging blows with wounded enemy, who was faring quite well for someone wounded and armed with just a staff. Unable to perform another feat of magic without risking fatal blow, magician was loosing. Torak stepped forward, observing his sister's duel with interest and commenting loudly how much worth would be living magician to legates. That disturbed enemy for a moment that his sister used to score decisive blow. She barked at him to tie wounds and arms of the prisoner. While rest of the warband returned quickly ... fools  shouting one trough another about on what they will use their share of reward. Ruk'det laughed them off and spoke that if they will be lucky ... they will live the day. And orcs fell on each other, as it was common for greed to overcome fear of the superior. Torak's sister was dealing with them in her usual, brutal and efficient way. Torak kneeled by the wounded one and saw that these wounds were mortal, and without his best hidden secret, without his secret power this stranger would die by the wayside like thousands of others. He considered for a moment to let the stranger die ... just to mock his sister. And raised hood of the magician. For the moment he was staring in amazement on the pale, alien features of an exotic woman with pointy ears and face more softer and delicate than the most prized human maiden he ever saw. Or had. And this spirit ... emanating from every curve, almost as strong as his own. He made his decision and muttered phrases remembered from old musty tomes from wich he learned trading tongue. Power flowed from his black hands into the lithe frame of woman  lying on his knees. In meantime, he used strong alcohol to purify the wounds, raising moan of pain from elfless. Her breath stabilised and colours returned to her cheeks under power of Torak's magic. He were tired to no end, but smiled brightly when she opened her eyes. He winked to her and put a finger on his lips, while enjoying sight of her bright big eyes. So  different from dull stares of humans, goblinoids and hateful glares of his fellow orcs. He didn't regretted that he put himself at risk by spending his power on healing her. He laid elf gently on the ground and charged on his sister, knowing that she wouldn't let elf to live. Ruk'det almost beheaded him with backswing, but he luckily managed to deflect the blow enough ... that hit didn't cost him life. While falling on the ground, he saw elf racing for the woods and smiled when blackness overcame him.

He avoke stripped of everything, hungry ... cold and in chains ! Several next days of slavery taught him much more about life than ten years in his house, or several weeks on the patrol. But why his sister sold him ? Did she hated him so much ? Indeed, his life was charmed ...
Until now.

Personality: 
Depending on his shifty mood, Torak could be Your best buddy or bitterest enemy. His curiosity and open mind make him distinct from most other people, not only orcs. Very prideful he never take it lightly when mocked.


----------



## Herremann the Wise (Mar 18, 2005)

*Methuselas*

Hi jeremy_dnd,

I've been trying to write up a story explaining the following choices but have not been able to finish it as of yet. My efforts have been mainly devoted to work with a little bit of time set aside for my own story hour. (By the way, I like how your's has started). Apologies for not providing you with this information before now, I was actually wondering when you were going to start up the game. If the game goes forward, people will follow. I'm ready to begin and I'll post that story on this thread when it's finished.

As such here are Methuselas's Skills and Feats:

*Feats*
Skill Focus (Bluff)
Improved Grapple

*Skills*
Bluff 4 Ranks [+9]
Listen 4 Ranks [+5]
Sense Motive 4 Ranks [+5]
Knowledge (Northlands) 4 Ranks [+1]
Move Silently 4 Ranks [+6]

Having been a slave for most of his life, he has had to survive by bluffing his way our of the daily situations confronting a slave and the whip. In addition, there have been times where fisticuffs between slaves has been needed to work out a pecking order or defend one's self or another. As such, he is good at subduing angry people and correcting them in their behaviour. He looks after the younger slaves and in particular any Dornish ones in terms of trouble with owners, masters or others. He is no stranger to taking the whip for another's indescretion - using his bluff abilities.

In essence though, he sees it his duty to help other Dorns learn of who they were. He struggles himself to learn more of his own background as part of House Orin but he tries his hardest. In him does the flame of Dornish pride, shame and memory reside. 

Best Regards
Herremann the Wise


----------



## Eonthar (Mar 18, 2005)

Jeremy,

I am still interested in playing. I have been extremely busy with work. I should have a chance to get a character and a background done this weekend.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 18, 2005)

Eh he he.  "_Posted_."  *wipes a tear from one eye*  Ah, that was funny.  I'm a fan of puns, you see . . .

Looking forward to it, *Eonthar*


----------



## DiamondB (Mar 19, 2005)

I am soooo interested in this PbP.  I've been aching to play *Midnight* since it came out, but never had the chance.  I'm swamped right now or I'd be posting a character.  I'm going to lurk though, because I'm really interested in seeing *Midnight* in play.


----------



## Herremann the Wise (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi jeremy_dnd,

Just posting back in to see if we can get the ball rolling on this one. What's happening, who's playing and when's it starting? I'm sure there's a fantastic game to be told here.

Best Regards
Herremann the Wise


----------



## Eonthar (Mar 21, 2005)

*Finally ....*

It took me a little longer than I thought to get the time to make him, but here he is. Don't worry though, when the game actually starts, I will be able to post more frequently and promptly   :

*Abdiel Lyanthra
Mystic Male Erenlander Wildlander 1*
Medium humanoid

*Hit Die:* 1d8+1 (hp 9)
*Initiative:* +4
*Speed:* 40 ft.
*AC:* 14, touch 14, flat-footed 10
*Base Attack:* +1, grapple +1

*Attack:* +2 melee (1d3+2/x2, Unarmed)
*Full Attack:* +2 melee (1d3+2/x2, Unarmed)

*Saving Throws:* Fortitude +3, Reflex +4, Will +2
*Abilities:* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 10
(+2 Dex, -2 Int chosen as bonus/penalty for Erenlander included above)

*Skills:* Climb +8, Handle Animal +4, Heal +6, Hide +10, Knowledge(nature) +4, Move Silently +10, Profession(Hunter) +6, Spot +6, Survival +6, Swim +8.
*Feats: *Weapon Proficiency(Simple, Martial), Armor Proficiency(Light, Medium), Shield Proficiency, Track, Athletic, Stealthy.

*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Languages: *Erenlander.

*Heroic Path:*

    Burst: 1/day: Increase land speed by 10' as a swift action, lasts one round

*Racial Traits:*

    2 Bonus feats at 1st level
    8 extra skill points at 1st level, 2 extra skill points per level
    4 Bonus ranks in one Craft or Profession skill
    Knowledge (Central Erenland) as class skill

*Class Abilities:*

    Wild Empathy: d20+Wildlander level+Cha bonus --> influence wild animals - like Diplomacy
    Wildlander trait: Quick Stride (Ex): +10' speed when wearing light or no armor

Physical Description:

    Abdiel, at 5'11" and 185lbs, is of average height and weight for an Erenlander. He has relatively pale skin that is currently deeply tanned from spending all of his time outside. He has short, wavy auburn hair, and piercing green eyes. Not having access to any blades to shave with, he has a scraggly beard that is finally starting to fill in. His back is covered in scars from the lashings that he has received at the hands of his captors. The upper part of his left forearm is covered in a strange patterned, almost tribal, tattoo, which he has had as long as he can remember. Abdiel is currently 18 years old.

Background:

    Abdiel does not remember much of his early childhood, he has vague memories of flames engulfing a building, a voyage in a stuffy, cramped and noisy boat, and a long voyage across the plains. His only reminders of that time are the strange tattoo that cover his upper left arm and a slight aversion to fire.

    His childhood was spent in the refugee hamlet of Merranham, a small collection of buildings just within the Eastern border of Erethor near the Westlands. Since the village was inhabited mainly by children, along with a few, mostly elderly adults, there was very little manpower available to clear the land for farming. This meant that most of the people lived from small plots of vegetables along with whatever they could hunt or gather from their surroundings. Since the hamlet had little impact on the nearby environment, the local elven tribe let them live peacefully.

    Abdiel spent much of his time running through the woods, climbing trees, swimming in the nearby river, befriending animals, hunting and gathering food. He was a great provider, he seemed to have a knack for being able to catch game that eluded everyone else, climb to the very highest branches of the trees to get the eggs in the nests that no one else could reach, and follow trails that no one else could find. He made many friends, often being the first to greet those that sought the hamlet for refuge.

    By the time he was 15, Abdiel was the fastest, strongest man in Merranham, and indeed in the entire region. That fall, at the festival of Zimra, the harvest festival, an event where people from all of the nearby villages came to meet, trade and rejoice, a tournament was held for all of the single men of age, in which the winner would be allowed to chose any single woman to have as his wife. The contest was an obstacle course, which involved tree climbing, swimming, foot races, as well as an archery competition [Think of the modern Biathlon]. Abdiel entered and won the competition. As his wife, he selected Brianna, a pretty, sweet freckled girl of 14, with flaming red hair, hazel eyes and a dazzling smile, whom he had fallen in love with the year before.

    They were very happy, and by the harvest festival of the next year, they were the proud parents of beautiful twin girls, Kiana and Kyra. Life could not get any better. Being the strongest, fastest, wisest male in the village, as well as its best provider, he was, for all intents and purposes, the leader of the village. Life could not get any better.

    In fact, it got much, much worse.

    At the zenith of the arc of Hisha, the winter solstice, Abdiel's life changed forever. A patrol of orcs on their way back to their camp came across the hamlet of Merranham. The party of orcs was too much for the valiant, but overmatched, defenders of the village and everyone was either killed or enslaved. Brianna and the twins were captured and sent to a female prison camp, while Abdiel was sent to a male prison camp. This was the last time that he ever saw his wife and children.

    Abdiel has spent the last two years working in prison camps. He has made a number of unsuccessful attempts to run away and now bears the scars as a reminder of his failures. He believes that he will need partners in order to be able to successfully escape, and stay out of, these prison camps. He is currently searching for like-minded individuals who's abilities will complement his so that he can escape and try to find Briana, Kiana and Kyra.

Personality:

    Abdiel is a very determined man, anything that he sets his mind to, he will accomplish ... eventually. While he is currently a little depressed, he is an eternal optimist believing that good things come to those who persevere. He believes in personal freedom and the greater good. He is not necessarily looking to defeat the dark lord, he is simply looking for a normal happy life with his family and friend around him.

-----------------------------

Let me know what you think.


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 21, 2005)

Allrighty, updating the thread now.

I had been waiting to see if anyone else was going to submit a character, just to give everyone a chance.  I know these boards have games that fill up very quickly, and didn't want to say, "Oops, sorry, no more spots for _you!_" to anyone that first week.

But now, we have three characters with, what looks like, no more interest from anyone else in developing a character.  I'll update the first post, here, and we can start playing real soon.


----------



## Herremann the Wise (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello jeremy_dnd, Eonthar (Abdiel) and Rikandur Azebol (Torak)

It looks like we have a well rounded group to begin with, good players and a good DM. I'm really looking forward to this. Greetings from Methuselas.

Best Regards
Herremann the Wise


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 22, 2005)

Thank You for compliment, Herremann the Wise, now I will have to worry if I would come up to expectations !   

ANd indeed Our group is fine. Every one is less focused than in standard team, but rougly we have everything we need to surviwe. Now expect Torak to protest against eating raw meat in all cases ... less for the source of such meat:

"I'm not some cave orc ! Huh ? Maybe You are right ... he was all sick and would cause stomach problems. So what do You propose to do with this gobbo before it start stinking ?"


----------



## Eonthar (Mar 22, 2005)

This does seem like an interesting group.

I can't wait to start.


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 22, 2005)

*Rikander Azebol* -- I was looking over your character, Torak, again, and I have a couple suggestions.

First, the only other language the other two characters share is Erenlander.  If you want to communicate with the rest of the party, perhaps Torak should learn this language as his bonus language, instead of Trader's Tongue.  Either that, or learn _comprehend languages_ instead of some other 1st-level spell.  Let me know.

Second, and this is just a small issue, based on Torak's background, I would have to say his alignment is currently closer to Chaotic Good, instead of Chaotic Neutral.  It's up to you.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 22, 2005)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> *Rikander Azebol* -- I was looking over your character, Torak, again, and I have a couple suggestions.
> 
> First, the only other language the other two characters share is Erenlander.  If you want to communicate with the rest of the party, perhaps Torak should learn this language as his bonus language, instead of Trader's Tongue.  Either that, or learn _comprehend languages_ instead of some other 1st-level spell.  Let me know.




Sure thinge, DM. And by the way, Oops. I'm changing bonus language now.  

And we will avoid situation like this:

<Trader's Tongue>

"Hi, where is food ?"

<Erenlander>

"What did this orc told us ?"
"Dunno, mebbi he want to get hit ?"



			
				jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> Second, and this is just a small issue, based on Torak's background, I would have to say his alignment is currently closer to Chaotic Good, instead of Chaotic Neutral.  It's up to you.




Really ? But I didn't written anywhere that Torak is compassionate ...  He is not as agressive as other Orc individualists, that is sure. Maybe ... maybe You are predicting his future, DM ? He might became good, but it depend on situations and people he will meet. Future will tell, thank for nice suggestion.


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 22, 2005)

All right, *Rikandur Azebol*, no problem.

Everyone, go ahead and check out the Character thread to double check your characters.  In the next few days, we will have the first post in the *Playing the Game* forum!  In the meantime, I will post a second teaser later today . . .


----------



## Dirigible (Mar 22, 2005)

Oooo-err. I wish I'd seen this sooner...

Kia ora, J_dnd. Is it too late to get an active character in? If not, I'll take a alternate and sing the praises of Izrador anyway.


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 22, 2005)

I would be honored, *Dirigible*.  I've seen your tremendous work over at Against the Shadow, and it would be great to see a character from you.  I might even bump up the player slots to 4 for ya!    

Looking forward to your character!


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 22, 2005)

Chmmm, is Torak going to know all those languages ?!   
Oh, well I assume that You allow it from the beggining without using bonus language "slots". 

And Chello, Dirigible ! You might notice that *Dark Lord*'s _faith_ isn't too deep within current warband of players. 

If Jeremy ever allow us to level up into the Epic level ... Or to device spells ... DM, what would You say for personal epic quest of Torak, if he lives long enough, to "create" _Wish_ spell ? I thinkthat everythingthat insanely ambitious Orc should strive for would be destroying their creator. Or becaming deity himself !

Good that all Torak wants is to get a warm meal.


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 22, 2005)

*Rikandur Azebol* - Yup.  All orcs automatically know Old Dwarven Pidgin, High Elven Pidgin, the Black Tongue, and Orcish.  With a 12 Int, he knows a bonus language: Erenlander.  Recall that pidgin languages mean the character has only the barest grasp of the language.  If your character speaks in pidgin, remember to phrase your dialogue like this:

The orc spoke in the old dwarven dialect, "You. Sword magic give.  Take I."  Then the orc turned to his comrade, "Doesn't the dwarf understand?  I said, _'You, give me your enchanted weapon now, or I will take it from you.'_  I can't wait to leave this place."

Also, (and this goes for everyone), remember that literacy is not automatic for any language.  A skill point must be used to gain literacy in a language already known.


----------



## Herremann the Wise (Mar 23, 2005)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> Also, (and this goes for everyone), remember that literacy is not automatic for any language.  A skill point must be used to gain literacy in a language already known.




Methuselas is as illiterate as they come - although he could most likely bluff his way into pretending he could read. 

The only things I can see that are incorrect (my mistake) on my character summary is his: 



Spoiler



grapple +8 [not +3: +1 melee, +3 Strength, +4 Improved Grapple]

Attack: +4 unarmed strike melee 
Full Attack: +4 unarmed strike melee 
Note that if he gets hold of an axe or greatsword somehow, Dorns get a +1 bonus in using these items. If you do not want to apply this bonus to Methuselas though, it would make sense.

Skills: Knowledge (Northlands) +4



By the way, how do you get the spoiler box rather than the tags?


Welcome _Dirigible_, look forward to seeing your "interesting" character.

Best Regards
Herremann the Wise


----------



## Dirigible (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks, guys. Looking forwards to slaying many an orc with ya  
Here we go, J.

Edit: Bah. Sorry about the formatting; I can't get it to hold the spaces before the lines, or do that neat 'spoiler text collapse to a single button' thing.

*Karita*
_Beast Female Erenlander Wildlander 1_
Medium humanoid

*Hit Die:* 1d8+3 (hp 11)
*Initiative:* +3
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*AC:* 13, touch 13, flat-footed 10
*Base Attack:* +1, grapple +2

*Attack:* +2 melee (d3+1 S / x2, claw)
*Full Attack:* +2/+2 melee (d3+1 S / x2, 2 claws) and +0 melee (d2 / x2, bite)

*Saving Throws:* Fortitude +5, Reflex +5, Will +2.
*Abilities:* Str 13, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 8, Wis 15, Cha 9.

*Skills:* Craft (bone & antler) +1, Craft (hides) +3, Climb +4, Heal +4 (no ranks), Hide +7, Jump +4, Listen +6, Move Silently +7, Spot +6, Survival +8.

*Feats:* Improved Unarmed Strike (virtual), Multiattack, Lightning Reflexes, Self-Sufficient.

*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral.
*Languages:* Erenlander.

*Heroic Path:*
- Vicious Assault (Natural weapons: two claws and a bite).
- Scent

*Racial Traits:*
+2 Con, -2 Cha
2 Bonus feats at 1st level
8 extra skill points at 1st level, 2 extra skill points per level
4 Bonus ranks in one Craft or Profession skill
Knowledge (Central Erenland) as class skill

*Class Abilities:*
- Master Hunter (Animals)

*Physical Description:*
[sblock]Karita is a feral-looking woman of mixed parentage and imprecise, but young, age. She stands a wiry and tanned 5'10", but her tendency to hunch over and squat makes her seem shorter. Thick, dirty hair that has never been touched by a blade and seldom washed hangs down to her mid-back, and is brown with lighter streaks. Each of her fingers ends in a long, curved claw, and her teeth are sharp, with especially prominent canines. Like all slaves, her body bears the marks of torture and bondage; unlike many, however, the majority of them are vicious animal-attack wounds, and long predate her life in captivity. It's possible that, without the encrusted layer of dirt that comes from living in the wilds and being afraid of water, a fairly attractive young woman might be revealed. Karita moves like a stalking wolf, always subconsciously watching her step and keeping her eyes on her prey. She wears filthy, crude but hard-wearing clothing of uncured hides, consisting of deer-skin trousers and a vest. Karita wears no shoes, and he feet are oddly deformed: she has only three large toes on each, though this doesn't cause her any trouble in walking.[/sblock]

*Background:*
[sblock]Legate Golghan slurped another gobletful of wine, and eyed the farmer who stood in supplication before his table. "So, Rethlin, would you care to tell me why you are five bales of wool behind on your tithe?"

"M'lud..." the man quavered, "My flock... there's been a beast eatin' of 'em... and I've no arrers for me bow..."

Golghan scowled, making his flabby jowls jiggle. He was not fool enough to let his subjects retain weapons, to let them kindle the hope of armed defiance, but it did create irksome problems like this. "It is not my role, you cretinous villein, to drive off whatever wolves or bears wander onto your farm..."

"P-pardon, m'lud... taint no wolf, no bear." The man was squirming now.

"No?" Golghan asked, raising a brow. "Then what?"

"It... looks like a man, but I've seen it rip a ewe's throat out with one 'and... then drag the carcass back into the woods. 'Tis..." Rethlin shuddered, and whispered "...'tis the _were-wolf_."

Some might have dismissed such talk as folk tales, but legate Golghan was cannier than that. The books of the Order spoke of such creatures, animalistic shape chagers that could wreak havoc on whole villages, and would fall only to magic. He levered his bulk out of the chair, and retrieved a huge, iron-headed mace from where it hung on the wall.

"It's your lucky day, Rethlin..." the fat priest grinned spitefully. "Have your wife put on supper for me. I'm going hunting."

  -  -  -  

Berria's birth pains culminated with the high, angry whine of her daughter not long after midnight. Joerel quickly cut the mothercord, and wrapped the squirming infant in a lambs wool blanket. He met his wife's eyes as she tried to wriggle upright, panting and wet with perspiration, and smiled affectionately. "I would have preferred a son, beloved, but there's always next time. No, an eldest daughter will be good, as long as she is health..."

The word died on his lips as he unwrapped the child. Saw the claws flexing on her tiny fingers. Saw her three-toed feet and pointed teeth prematurely present in her mouth. Saw the fine brown hair on her head. Joerel ran a callused hand through the thick, Dornish blond mane on his head, fear, anger, panic and confusion rising in his mind like bile.

"Berria... what is this?" he almost pleaded, forcing the infant into her mother's hands. "How did you birth this... witchspawn?" His voice rose to a furious shout, overwhelming the child's cries. "You swore you would stop your Art, woman! Do you want to bring the legates down on our heads? What demon did you cavort with to get with this... cursed brat!"

"Joer...Joerel..." Berria was nearly sobbing, but there was iron in her eyes. "You don't understand... the spirit of the woods, he came to me... our daughter, my daughter! She has a destiny...!"

"Enough! I will not have this monster in my house, you cuckolding whore!" Joerel roared, roughly snatching back the baby and flinging open the door. "Let the forest that fathered her have her, then!"

With Berria's screams and pleas echoing in his ears, the Dornish woodsman strode out into the windy night. He pushed through the trees until he felt that he was far enough away for the cottage, and then he placed the snarling, wild bay into a hollow between two roots. With a last glance at it, an expression that revealed much pain, he walked away, leaving the cold and night to do what it would.


Some time later, as the wind lashed leaves through the air, a tall figure stooped to pick up the motionless infant in his huge, emerald green hands. He raised the child to his face, peering at her closely. The moonlight gleamed off his antlers. He though to himself, _*Yes.*_.

Cradling the baby in the crook of his elbow, the figure strode off into the deepest part of the woods.

  -  -  - 

Golghan thrived on being underestimated. No-one believed that such a fat man would be such a fierce fighter... or so quick on his feet.

Certainly, this 'beast' had no idea what it was in for.

His ears picked up a faint rustling, and his instincts warned him what was comming. Golghan pivoted, swinging his mace through the air. He struck the leaping, brownish streak as it lunged towards him, and knocked it aside. A thin, savage human figure crashed into the soil of the forest, blood trickling from a bloody gash in its thick tangle of hair.

The hawk perched on a branch above screeched in triumph. The bird that currently housed Golghan's astirax had already warned him that whatever haunted this forest was no ordinary animal. Standing over the body, the legate heard it give a pained groan, and was inclined to agree. He reached out with his boot and flipped the figure over, and saw that it was human. Or near enough.

Golghan squatted with a release of breath, and dubiously examined the wiry, dirty young female. Saw her claws and the fangs in her gaping mouth.

"Well now... here's a puzzle,' he said softly. "One I think the Order would be most interested in examining..."

  -  -  - 

"Karita!"

The feral girl looked up sharply from her meal of raw rabbit, eyes wide and ears pricked.

"Karita!"

The blue woman had returned. Quietly, the girl crept through the undergrowth, finding a spot beneath a bush where she could hide and watch.

The blue woman picked her way through the forest, her cloak pulled tightly around her. She came to a flat rock in the middle of a clearing, and slowly sat, letting the garment fall open. Her lined face looked sadly around the wall of trees, and she sighed.

"Oh, Karita, my child... I don't even know whether you're alive or dead, let alone whether you're here," the woman murmured, then raised her voice. "I've brought the book, my love. Shall I read?"

The woman began to recite old tales and great stories in her soft, rich voice. Under the branches, the wild girl's eyes half closed, and she lay listening to the sound, her lips occasionally moving in time with them subconsciously. She liked hearing the sounds the blue woman made, but she never dared approach; the blue woman unsettled her almost as much as the green man with horns she sometimes saw in the distant parts of the wood.

That evening, when the blue woman had gone, the girl sat and skinned the rabbit with a crude knife of sharpened bone. As she worked, she made shapes with her lips, and blew air through them.

"Ka. Kaaaah. Ka. Ree. Ka. Ree. Taa."[/sblock]

*Personality:*
[sblock]Karita was raised without civilisation or socialisation, and is in many ways more animal than human. She learned some words thanks to her mother's attempts to contact the girl, but it was only since she was captured that she has had a chance to use them, and her grasp of the language is very weak. Survival is the foremost goal in her mind; as far as she is concerned, the slave pens are not fundamentally different to the wilderness she lived in before: both are places where death comes easily. Normally, she simply ignores things that she does not understand, but of late the proximity to other humans has lit a spark of curiosity within her, one that may grow into a desire for increased human contact and knowledge if enslavement doesn't quench it. She has come to fear the orcish guards like the bears of the forest; they are just too strong and brutal for her to fight, and the last time she tried they took her claws out with pincers. Lacking the intelligence to come up with an escape plan of her own, Karita waits for an opportunity to present itself, like a caged animal waiting for the keeper to make a mistake.[/sblock]

*Notes:*
Karita was declawed when she was enslaved to make her less of a threat to the slave drivers, reducing her natural weapon damage from d4 lethal to d3 subdual. She has lost claws in hunting accidents before, and they always regrow; how long this takes is up to the DM.


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 23, 2005)

*Herrmann the Wise* -- I corrected the character sheet, so it should be up to date, now.

And *Dirigible*, you're in.  Praise Izrador (  ) you are good.  Maybe you should be the one DMing the campaign . . .      I hope that I can live up to your standard.    Tell me, though . . .  Did you create that character from scratch just today in the scant four and a half hours between posts?  Or did you have her already on the backburner?

As for the nifty spoiler box, that was a discovery I made not so long ago.  Just use the [sblock] tag (and close it, of course, as you would any other tag).   It will hide the text, made available if you click the button.


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 23, 2005)

Update, update!

Okay, everyone, here's the deal.  On Friday (morning-ish) I will post a teaser on this thread for everyone.

By Friday afternoon, there will be a new thread in the *Playing the Game* forum titled _[Midnight] Escape from Shadow_.  This will be an introductory post reviewing some of the House Rules, posting requests, and various etiquette for the game.  Feel free to browse, or post a paragraph about how your character was captured or ended up specifically on a slave ship in the Pellurian Sea.  It will be a strictly *In Character* thread.

By Monday (possibly sooner), there will be an introductory post.  From that point forward, I will check in and update if need be on Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays.

That's the plan.  Let me know if this will work out for everyone.


----------



## Herremann the Wise (Mar 23, 2005)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> *Herrmann the Wise* -- I corrected the character sheet, so it should be up to date, now.
> As for the nifty spoiler box, that was a discovery I made not so long ago.  Just use the {sblock} tag (and close it, of course, as you would any other tag).   It will hide the text, made available if you click the button.




[sblock]
Cool!!!
I'll provide you with a rousing story of how Methuselas ended up on that slave ship. From which port did it depart though? [Important for consistency].
[/sblock]

Best Regards
Herremann the Wise

PS: Welcome aboard Dirigible


----------



## Eonthar (Mar 23, 2005)

Sounds good to me. I'll be there.


----------



## Dirigible (Mar 23, 2005)

Sweet  Thankee, J_dnd.



> Did you create that character from scratch just today in the scant four and a half hours between posts? Or did you have her already on the backburner?




The concept, yeah, but I statted her up and wrote it all in that window of time.

Oh no! AtS is down! *sobs* We're adrift on a sea of shadow (heh).


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 23, 2005)

Omg, and Torak couldn't swim ! Maybe he will have chance to take barrel with him ? 
I see no difficulties in placing him there, that's main reason why his backstory is so vague about locations, Yeees we are starting ! And Karita is great, first one among us who know how to make things. 

Not automatic literacy ? Oops, that means Torak isn't as educated as I thought ... or hewas hit in the head and lost familiarity with the letters ? Perhaps so. 

Och, and I forgot. DM, all OK ... Just give me general direction from where this ship started. So we would  avoid something like all players started from different ports.   

*Dirigible*, I have proposal ... Torak is also a slave, and were pretending all the time that he is dumb as ogre and obedient. Of fear of legates ... that he learned during his enslavement, because now he isn't secure anymore. Enoug trouble with avoiding attention of the guards and being as dirty as humanly possible to scare off other slaves, who might like to improve their lot at the expense of orc. Several heavy beatings taught him something.

Well, since Karita is as wild as Torak pretends it is most likely that they know each other ... Could I introduce her in "prelude" ? Similiar character should spring thread of sympathy among them, or at least understanding. What would You say ?

*Jeremy*, can Torak be cook helper ? One who will dispose food among other slaves, too stupid and obedient to must beeing in chains all the time, what would You say ? Not to mention that cook is simply too lazy to not use someone expendable, it is known that those who are in good terms with guards have _accidents_. Last cook, for example, slipped his feet so badly that he landed in cauldron of boiling 90% water "soup". Ten witnesses claimed that he slipped on his own. And who is unofficial leader among the slaves ?


----------



## Dirigible (Mar 23, 2005)

Rikandur;

My initial thought is probably not, because Karita is afraid of orcs in general, and too dumb to easily figure out that this one is a friend. However, given enough time, and Torak's exceptional (for an orc  ) charisma, she might have become less hostile, especially if he snuck her extra food or something. Her reaction is more likely to be semi-curiosity and semi-fascination more than anything else.

So, work that in as you can. Just be aware that her first reaction to him is likely to involve fangs 

Oh, and one other thing:


> Spells Known: 0—Mage Hand, Create Water, Ray of Frost, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic;
> 1—Mage Armor, Burning Hands, Spider Climb;




You should recheck this. I can tell you off hand that Torak doesn't qualify for Ray of Frost and Burning Hands, because they're Greater Evocation. Direct damage is hard to come by in Midnight. Also, Mage Armour is Abjuration, which you also don't ahve access to. Remember, you need to learn a school of spells by taking the Spellcasting feat or getting the Bonus School ability for it first.

Sorry for weakening your character


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 24, 2005)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> Rikandur;
> 
> My initial thought is probably not, because Karita is afraid of orcs in general, and too dumb to easily figure out that this one is a friend. However, given enough time, and Torak's exceptional (for an orc  ) charisma, she might have become less hostile, especially if he snuck her extra food or something. Her reaction is more likely to be semi-curiosity and semi-fascination more than anything else.
> 
> So, work that in as you can. Just be aware that her first reaction to him is likely to involve fangs




Torak is exceptionally charismatic even for an nonorc. 
And yes such reaction, growling and eventual attack, is very probably if Torak would be ordinary orc. All the more fun for guards, laying bets what would one bite off from another. 

Force of Personality it can be used to appear harmless or calm emotions. But ... only a bit. 

So conncluding, Karita and Torak would have displeasure of direct confrontation once or twice where she would bite him or something similiar. I won't forget to add laughing guards. 
And later ... since Torak would be forced to feed her, You know he will be displayed as stupid and dirty cave-orc, because of being cook's helper. Too stupid to respond to most initial attacks ... so everyone just get bored with pushing him around. And he ... for the time begin is too despirited to care much for it either.



			
				Dirigible said:
			
		

> Oh, and one other thing:
> 
> You should recheck this. I can tell you off hand that Torak doesn't qualify for Ray of Frost and Burning Hands, because they're Greater Evocation. Direct damage is hard to come by in Midnight. Also, Mage Armour is Abjuration, which you also don't ahve access to. Remember, you need to learn a school of spells by taking the Spellcasting feat or getting the Bonus School ability for it first.
> 
> Sorry for weakening your character




According to spell lists presented in Midninght Campaign Setting, _Ray of Frost_ and _Mage Armor_ are Lesser Conjuration and _Burning Hands_ is Transmutation. And most importantly ... this direct acces to damaging spells suprised me too.  

Lack of _Wish_ concerned me a bit, while legates have plenthora of _Miracles_ at their disposal. But this is nothing that couldn't be overworked with time. How Torak will achieve his immortality ? Chmm ... maybe _Clone_ spell. Yep, remember to alvays have one prepared and younger than 30. Och, I were just rambling about possibilities of future.

Why take _Mage Armor_ ?Um, Torak need to increase his ability to avoid blows somewhat shouldn't he ? _Burning Hands_ there were no other low level fire spell avaible and Torak should have tool to lit campfire in every condition, shouldn't he ? And _Ray of Frost_ is just flavorous. Torak consider this trick harmless and good for cooling hot soup.


----------



## Dirigible (Mar 24, 2005)

OK, you're right about Mage Armour. My mistake. It's Lesser Conjuration, for whatever reason.

But Ray of Frost and Burning Hands are definitely off limits. Because they have an Energy descriptor (Cold, Fire respectivly), they become Greater Evocation in Midnight. Check the 3.5 MN spell list in Minions if you have it... it's also available on the FFG site, I think.



> should have tool to lit campfire in every condition, shouldn't he ?




_Prestidigitation_ usually suffices for thats.



> Lack of Wish concerned me a bit, while legates have plenthora of Miracles at their disposal. But this is nothing that couldn't be overworked with time.




Dude. We're first level. If we _survive_ to 18th, then J_Dnd isn't the game master I think he is


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 24, 2005)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> OK, you're right about Mage Armour. My mistake. It's Lesser Conjuration, for whatever reason.




I were slightly suprised too. It summon protective force, yes. And I like this spell. Now persuade DM to allow Torak to devolp gradually stronger wersions. Sigh.   



			
				Dirigible said:
			
		

> But Ray of Frost and Burning Hands are definitely off limits. Because they have an Energy descriptor (Cold, Fire respectivly), they become Greater Evocation in Midnight. Check the 3.5 MN spell list in Minions if you have it... it's also available on the FFG site, I think.




Chmm, You just want to "rob" poor Torak of his rightfully earned spells ? 
I understand, and will change these spells ... were going to catch cold often. I doubt that Karita knows how to lit a fire. More likely she is scared by it like animals. Rest of our warband is spark of hope, second wildlander willbe more precious than gold.



			
				Dirigible said:
			
		

> _Prestidigitation_ usually suffices for thats.




Really ? Ok, swapping forbidden spells for _Cure Light Wounds_ and  _Prestidigitation_.

*DM*, please modify my spell list. Gosh ...I'm becaming healer, again. Or ... wait, Aragorn could heal by touch. Ok, next Feat will be Arcane Strike. And must learn _Tenser's Transformation_ ... to make of my Channeler real killing machine. 

*Dirigible*, what would You say if I would suceed in megalomaniac plot and raise Orc rebellion against One God ? And create Orcy patriarchal faithless kingdom. Black Orcs only of course. Scions of Torak. With immortal, godlike being as their head of state.



			
				Dirigible said:
			
		

> Dude. We're first level. If we _survive_ to 18th, then J_Dnd isn't the game master I think he is




Why don't plan big ? Besides, if I'm not wrong Torak could devolp 9 lvl spells when he hit 10 lvl of Channeler. Unless I didn't understood rules properly ... wich is possible. And having this in mind I picked up his Heroic Patch. If, by my stupidity, Torak will join with ... spit ... One God. I'm thinking about new chararcter already, Earlander Quickened Rogue. Bonus feats that these folks gain on the beggining ... by mercy of Izrador. Opportunities. And Heroic Paths ... all honey ! Imagine Painless Orc Barbarian. My second backup character.

*DM*, as I have some experience with online gaming, I propose that combats should be resolved by You. Our heroes would act according to battleplans given by Players ...what do You think ? It would hasten significantly all battles, and we would concentrate on Rping.


----------



## Dirigible (Mar 24, 2005)

> Dirigible, what would You say if I would suceed in megalomaniac plot and raise Orc rebellion against One God ? And create Orcy patriarchal faithless kingdom. Black Orcs only of course. Scions of Torak. With immortal, godlike being as their head of state.




I like the way you think 



> Besides, if I'm not wrong Torak could devolp 9 lvl spells when he hit 10 lvl of Channeler. Unless I didn't understood rules properly ... wich is possible.




Yeah. To cast a spell, your character generally needs to be (spell level x2) or higher. That's a rule from D&D, not unique to MN. However, if you have more Channeler levels than levels in any other class, you get +1 effective level to work out which spells you can cast.

That means, that instad of needing to be 18th level to cast 9th level spells, you only need to be 17th.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 25, 2005)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> I like the way you think
> 
> That means, that to cast 9th level spells, you need to be 17th.




Thanks buddy. But Torak will have to avoke for this "destiny" over time, and this is only one of options that are before our heroes. Other one, not excluding becoming Emperor Palapatine ... err, wrong example.  
Other option, not excluding becaming Midnight equivalent of Genghis Khan, is putting Izrador down for "good". First, imprison him better than mewling Deific opponents. Witch Queen might be of help here. My personal proposal would be ... _Soul Trap_ inside insanely buffed up with _Wishes_ and metamagic feats, directed inwards _Circle of Protection from Evil_. Later we could, in meantime, devise  clever wayof getting off with Izrador for good. To kill the bugger ... Maybe by _Reincarnating_ him as mortal ? By the way ... two of Night Lords can by put low by drowning them, since steel don't hurt them. As far as I read, they are still mortal.  

And as for plans for slave ship, let's return to the reality, whatwould YOu say about our team taking it out ? And becaming corsairs, for now ?


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow, I'm gone for two days, and already we have a plan for bringing down the One God!  I'm going to have to put some extra effort into making Torak believe that he won't, in fact, get even close.    

And thanks for your faith, *Dirigible*.  (By the way, I'm also *sylantar* over at AtS.  Maybe I should try out a couple of ideas I posted over there.  Such as the band of Fell halflings with their respective fighting styles from _Steel and Shadow_ . . .)

And now to get back on track.

*Dirgible* was right about the spell list, sorry I didn't catch it before.  Deleting _ray of frost_ and _burning hands_, replacing with _prestidigitation_ and _cure light wounds_, respectively, on the character thread.

Anyone have any other changes to make?

And as for character play . . .

No one will know each other to start off and no one will have common backgrounds (except those invented arbitrarily by the DM . . .)  Therefore, characters will only know each other by how the players portray them.  *Rikandur Azebol*, if you want Torak to be intelligent, but perceived as a brute, make sure to play him that way.    

Teaser will be up soon, as well as the introductory *MIDNIGHT* post.  This will also let you know where your characters are starting off, from where the slave ship has left, and so on.

Check out my Story Hour, too, which I am updating today!

Phew, that's it for now.


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 25, 2005)

By the way, *Dirigible*--

I changed Karita's languages known to Erenlander Pidgin, just because it seems to fit her character.  Let me know if you would like me to change it back to plain Erenlander.  Thanks!


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 25, 2005)

*The last reserves of strength*

*Teaser*

Keisha struggled to stay alive in the confined darkness as the thuds from above began to drown out the moans of the others packed into the belly of the slave ship.  She heard muffled voices, but could not make out any words, even if she had known the language of the hateful yells and dying screams of the orcs.  Her bonds bit deeply into her wrists and ankles, etching scars she knew she would carry for the rest of her life.  A life that would be nothing but short, painful, and brutal.

As darkness descended over her thoughts, Keisha forced them away with memories of her home.  It had been beautiful, once, and she latched onto that memory.

Another thud above her, and a few yards away a small trapdoor, the door into which she and the hundred other slaves had been shoved and stacked, thrust open.  The sudden bright light blinded her and Keisha heard sharp breathes from those around her who had also seen light for their first time in several weeks.  The orc growled something in its guttural language, drew out its weapon, and stepped down into the hold with the vardatch held aloft.

She couldn’t see; dozens of dirty bodies, some already dead, blocked her view.  But she heard the scream, the scream of mortal fear cut all too short.  More screams.  But not all in the hold feared death, many had become resigned to it, and so she was still able to hear the smallest whisper of air as an arrow sunk into the death-dealing orc’s side.  She would live for at least a few more hours.

Keisha closed her eyes and waited.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 25, 2005)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm gone for two days, and already we have a plan for bringing down the One God!  I'm going to have to put some extra effort into making Torak believe that he won't, in fact, get even close.




Phew, that is easy to accomplish DM. Kill legates, destroy Black Mirrors, disable/kill Night Lords ... imprison Big Dude and tinker the way to destroy him. Wrestle orcs from his worship and give them something to belive in. It's easy to say from Player perspective, but unfortunately Torak belives that Izarador is out of his reach. 

As I say, Torak is not focused. For now he is in deep despair, predending stupid cave-orc in slavery, for the sake of safety. Currently his higest goals are warm meal and good sleep without fear of "accident".

And bigger issue is forging his own empire, when he will hit 8-10 lvl ... with such great power he might start playing with the thought of becaming something more than just orc magician.

And seriously, if Torak ever reach high lvl ... would You consider at least giving him chance to try and do what he intends ? Izrador is probably smart enough to predict most of his moves and even thoughts, anyway. When he will became aware of this threat, of course.   



			
				jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> *Dirgible* was right about the spell list, sorry I didn't catch it before.  Deleting _ray of frost_ and _burning hands_, replacing with _prestidigitation_ and _cure light wounds_, respectively, on the character thread.




No problem, still ... I could just take _Acid Splash_, it's Lesser Conjuration in newest spell list. But ... _Ray of Frost_ I could imagine how he might devolp it. Frost resistance and all, I thought it to be characterful. _Burning Hands_, well I were going to use it as difficulty proof campfire igniter. Will _Prestidigitation_ suffice for igniting fire as *Dirigible* suggested ?

And all this megalomaniac rambling was devised as mental exercise. World of Midnight is as deadly as Chaos Wastes from Warhammer. I'm aware that chances of surviving, let alone brewing any major plot, are small at best. But, from the other hand, if we succed against such odds ... That would be worth something, at least story hour, don't You think ? 



			
				jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> And as for character play . . .
> 
> No one will know each other to start off and no one will have common backgrounds (except those invented arbitrarily by the DM . . .)  Therefore, characters will only know each other by how the players portray them.  *Rikandur Azebol*, if you want Torak to be intelligent, but perceived as a brute, make sure to play him that way.




Stupid and ugly brute is just a disguise, Torak is waiting for spark of inspiration to raise from the depths of utter despair.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 25, 2005)

*Pit of Despair.*

Chained orc was thirsty and hungry ... in fact, it dimly remembered when it wasn't hungry. And doesn't bothered even with worrying about it's meaningless life ... All it felt was numbness, cold void instead of heart. Even thought of stopping to breath and killing himself was meaningless and futile, for he lacked strenght to do it. And then it heard something that warmed his blood and refocused his fractured mind on something familliar. Screams of dying orcs ... Black orc smiled, remembering these emotions and himself from *before*.
"I'm ... Torak."
He whispered to himself and opened his eyes, to witness slaver slaughtering slaves with his vardatch. He grunted, hating anonymous orc with all his heart. If he weren't in chains ... He would die like orc, not like animal. Orc fell to arrow from nowhere, and Torak opened his eyes widely on this sight. He reached for the vardatch of the fallen orc, only to hear his chains ringing. This reminder of his real status was like bucked of cold water and Torak closed his eyes again, mumbling.
"I'm ..."


----------



## Dirigible (Mar 25, 2005)

> Status: Alive




Well, that's a relief.

edit: Though in Midnight, not a given. I want my mummy.


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 25, 2005)

*Rikandur Azebol* - Remember, that was only a _teaser_, not an actual game post.  The game itself will start on Monday.  If you want to post anything Torak does before the above scene, such as when he went aboard the slave ship, you can now over at the Main Thread


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 25, 2005)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> Well, that's a relief.
> 
> edit: Though in Midnight, not a given. I want my mummy.




Just wait until you see this:

Status: *Ungral*


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 25, 2005)

I know *DM*, but had to try.


----------



## Eonthar (Mar 28, 2005)

Jeremy,

I was looking over Abdiel's character sheet, and noticed a couple of errors.

His BAB is +1 (that is correct)
Grapple should be +3, instead of +1 (BAB +1 + Strength +2)
Attack and Full Attack should be +3 to hit instead of +2 (BAB +1 + Strength +2)

Thanks.


----------



## Zions Ghost (Mar 28, 2005)

*I'm Back...*

Howdy all...

I see that we're full, but I have no problem being an alternate.  *Jeremy_DnD*, I recieved my books in the mail.  Please allow me a day or two to go through them and develope the character.  Thanx for your patience with this.  Look forward to taking on the impossible with you all.

-ZG

Jeremy, I don't want to hold things up any longer, as an alternate, would I come into play as another dies, or would I just enter later in the story.  If the latter, would I be able to use the small boy enchanter?


----------



## Dirigible (Mar 28, 2005)

> the small boy enchanter?




Michael Jackson?
OK, that was low, even for me.

edit: Oh, I forgot we're all in the nuddy. One post, and already Grandma unsafe... classy, J


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 28, 2005)

*Eonthar* -- Corrections made to character sheet.

*Zions Ghost* -- Go ahead and make up the alternate.  In the case that Real Life catches up with someone, you can be the first alternate.  The same will go for character death.

*Dirigible* -- I do my best.


----------



## Dirigible (Mar 31, 2005)

J_DnD, why did you resolve Karita's escape attempt? If I wasn't clear, it was a one or t'other thing; I couldn't have made a full attack and an escape artist check.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 31, 2005)

Just a mistake, don't be a ... ruleslawyer, Dirigible. You forgot Your attack rolls on 2 round too.  

And by the way, DM, what this pirate was eating ? 10 dmg ! Is he Dorn or something ?


----------



## Dirigible (Apr 1, 2005)

Doesn't count as ruleslawyering if it's to my detriment, Rik 



> Claw 8 (2hp), Claw 15 (4 hp), Bite 11 (2 hp).




Attack and damage rolls present and accounted for. Would you like salt with your words?


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 1, 2005)

Munch, gulp, gulp, chew.   
My hat had to suffice.  

By the way, are You aware that if Karita will start eating killed orc, out of stress of course, pirates might mistake her for Fell, Astraitix or worse ? Those humas are so supersitious.


----------



## Dirigible (Apr 1, 2005)

Yikes. Thanks for the warning... though she's not likely to stop for a meal in the middle of combat


----------



## hbarsquared (Apr 1, 2005)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> J_DnD, why did you resolve Karita's escape attempt? If I wasn't clear, it was a one or t'other thing; I couldn't have made a full attack and an escape artist check.




My bad, sorry I wasn't clear.  I was just writing it out to show why I _didn't_ have her do an escape artist check.  Like you said: she could not have done both.  I apologize for the confusion.



			
				rikandur azebol said:
			
		

> And by the way, DM, what this pirate was eating ? 10 dmg ! Is he Dorn or something ?




Nope, Erenlander with 14 Str (+2 damage) and a longsword (1d8, rolled 8), then ad hoc -2 penalty (which I actually applied before rolling).  Kinda unlucky, huh?


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 1, 2005)

Lucky to be alive, DM. I wish that my attacks were as deadly. But it isalvaysthat way ... my fighter get worst dmg possible and rarely hits, my wizard on the other hand wounds with spells really poorly ... and is ridiculously lucky in brawl ! Better than many fighters. 

I wish such luck for this pirate with these two angry orcs. Your descripton how "nimbly" Torak avoided this blow made me laugh like madman.


----------



## hbarsquared (Apr 6, 2005)

Sorry I wasn't able to post on Monday, I was really sick and unable to make it to an internet connection.

The new post is up, and if you notice, everyone is within yelling distance of each other.    

Have fun!


----------



## hbarsquared (Apr 8, 2005)

Just checking up.  I won't put up a post today unless *Herremann the Wise* and *Dirigible* post as well.  I'm not trying to rush anyone (especially since I know I didn't post myself on Monday), but I wanted to let you guys know that I'm indeed still here.  

Is a rough Mon-Wed-Fri schedule still good for everybody?


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 8, 2005)

Mon-Wed-Fri is still fine with me. As long as you don't mind receiving the Fri post on Sat or Sun on occassion.


----------



## Dirigible (Apr 9, 2005)

> OOC: Another Coup the Grace against chains




You can't make a coup de grace against something that's immune to criticals, Rik. Like objects.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 9, 2005)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> You can't make a coup de grace against something that's immune to criticals, Rik. Like objects.




Nay, chains aren't immune to criticals, Dir. This time I checked.  
Think maybe about method with wich Karita would convice the pirates that she ain't some abominable monster/demon. People may be "little" supersitious ... not all are as open minded as "small" orc. I doubt they would accept "malformed", barely speaking "beast" more than well spoken, calm and seemingly cultural orc. Heh, they didn't saw Torak pissed.


----------



## hbarsquared (Apr 11, 2005)

*Rikander Azebol* - Dirigible is right, no critical hits or coup de grace's against objects.

First, a coup de grace explicitly states:



> _
> As a full-round action, you can use a melee weapon to deliver a coup de grace to a helpless opponent._




An object is not an "opponent".

Also,



> _
> You can’t deliver a coup de grace against a creature that is immune to critical hits._




Objects are not considered creatures, plus:



> _
> Objects are immune to nonlethal damage and to critical hits._




So, my bad in a previous post with allowing critical hit damage to the chain, sorry about that.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 12, 2005)

OOC: All they way DM. Then Torak was just hacking with vardatch. Apologies to You and to *Dirigible*, just thought that is some sort of err ... house rule.


----------



## hbarsquared (Apr 15, 2005)

Dear friends,

Many apologies, but it looks like my internet connection will not be as reliable as I had thought.  I've been posting from work, and it looks like they are tightening the reigns on controls: I will have someone looking over my shoulder, breathing down my neck half the time.   :\ 

So, I'm afraid I will have to drop out as DM, right now.  If someone else wants to pick it up, please feel free to do so.  I would hate to see a good MIDNIGHT game go to waste.  It has been great fun, posting, and I wish that I could continue.  Perhaps in the future.

Again, many apologies, but it looks like this is it, for now.

Jeremy


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 15, 2005)

Izarador is working against us, that's for sure.    
Sorry, lame joke. Don't feel sorry DM, s**t hits the ... sometimes.  

It was great to play with You after all ! Maybe in future. Dark God's rule wouldn't last forever.


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 15, 2005)

It was great to play with you.

Hopefully someone will feel up to taking over this campaign.


----------



## Dirigible (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh no!

Now we'll never find out if our bold heroes locate any pants!

So long, J_DnD. Good stuff while it lasted.


----------



## Herremann the Wise (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi jeremy_dnd,

Sorry to read about the whole connection thing. I hope you're able to work something out down the track - hopefully you can still pop in to enworld here and there so you can update your SH. Anyway, best of luck and hope things work out.

Best Regards
Herremann the Wise


----------

